# 가승인



## vientito

For some reason I can neither find this in naver nor in daum online dictionary

My korean friend told me it came from the Hanja 假 (가) 승인 (承認)

typically 假 means 가짜 but I suppose in this sense it is not interpreted that way.

So, what exactly is 
가승인?  a false approval?


----------



## Rance

Providing some sort of context in which the word was found would be quite helpful.
But I'm pretty sure your friend is right. Personally I can't think of other meanings.

假 is often used to mean _temporary_.
Similar usages are 가면허, 가주거, 가계약 etc.
Though it is more popular to use 임시(臨時) than 가(假) nowadays.
Both terms are interchangeable in most cases.

For 가승인, one is being approved/authorized to do something for the time being, but it's not permanent/official approval yet.
It can be translated into preapproval or preauthorization.
You can easily find the term used in credit card transactions. (The usage is identical as its English counterpart.)

PS: It's quite interesting to see some hanja conveys other meaning in Korea than in China.
The definitions for 假 from 한자사전 and 중국어사전 were not identical.
 I wonder whether the character originally possessed the meaning and lost such usage in modern Chinese or new meaning was added in Korea.


----------



## vientito

http://sndsunloan.blogspot.ca/2014/02/blog-post_19.html


----------



## Rance

Your friend is right. 
가승인 here stands for 假承認.
Preferred English translation would be pre-approval in this case.
Website indicates that when one passes credit screening procedure by its affiliated banks one becomes _pre-approved_ for loan.


----------

